# Anyone else a fan of Jean Sibelius's piano works?



## wolfgangamadeus (Feb 8, 2014)

I know Sibelius himself was very dismissive of his piano pieces, claiming they were his "bread and butter". But I have always loved them. Here is one of my favourites. Took me ages to get hold of the score.


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

I am another fan. This is in no way comparable to Sibelius' symphonies or tone poems, but some of these are a pleasant listen. 5 Characteristic Impressions, one of the movements of which you posted, is among my favourites, too.

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm not much of a fan of solo piano works, but hearing some of his pieces performed in the house where he was born and raised was quite an experience!


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

The CD that has become most notable for me is Mustonen playing small piano pieces by Sibelius, on the Ondine label, http://www.amazon.com/Mustonen-Plays-Sibelius-Oli/dp/B00006S1YJ 
Some remarkable playing, and nice pieces.

Besides that, I´ve got the Sonata and some pieces, in a couple of versions, plus a newcomer, a CD in the "Essential Sibelius" box, which I´ll have to listen to. Don´t really remember the features of the Sonata, so can´t judge it. Good idea for listening, though.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I have the recordings Glenn Gould made. Can't count myself a fan, though.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Have played some of them, think Sibelius was quite correct in his assessment! They can be slightly delightful but do not carry much weight.

/ptr


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

I am quite a fan of his piano pieces too. I had a CD with some (Naxos, if memory serves). Lent them it to someone and then never got it back. But of course, nowadays we have YouTube. 

I don't actually know his work well. Of the symphonies, only the second is familiar to me, so I am at the moment more of a fan of his piano pieces than his large scale works! This will probably change as soon as I get time to familiarize myself with the symphonies.


----------



## julianoq (Jan 29, 2013)

I listened very little of his piano music, it is about time for me to give a more careful look at it. I just listened to the 5 Characteristic Impressions and enjoyed it.

Edit: just listened to the Five Esquisses, they are quite good!


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

I enjoy his Mazurkas quite a bit. I still have a lot of listening before I form a more solid opinion though.


----------

